# Obama protecting Buffets Cho Chos



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't think this is much news to most conservatives, but others just don't get it. Environment my behind. This is payoff for the big donations.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The sad part is that no matter what politician it is..... whom ever lines their pockets they will do what they say. uke:

But again our government is for the PEOPLE.

This is what makes me mad. I say it over and over again. No matter what political party you belong to, if you vote party lines, you are voting against a minimum 60% of the nations beliefs. YES AGAINST 60% of the nation. So when political officials vote "with" the party. They are pissing off 60% of the country. Now doesn't that really show that they are "FOR THE PEOPLE".

When ever anyone contacts a politician remind them of this. Even if they are for your party. Hopefully they will do what is right for the nation as a WHOLE....not just a few.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Everyone knows that Democrats NEVER line their pockets..... Only Republicans are rich............................


----------

